# Maglite HID conversion



## phyhsuts (Feb 11, 2004)

Silver Lagacy of Japan posted beamshot of a HID conversion of a Maglite 2D. 52,600 Cd! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif The SureFire X10 gave 24,000 Cd. I am soooooo tempted to get one!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif Help!


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 11, 2004)

yup =) there are several of these floating around in japan and in the US =) as well as outher countries


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 11, 2004)

Gorgeous light, they certainly did a nice job.

WA 10w HID? Is that the same as in the UKE Light Cannon?


----------



## darkzero (Feb 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*phyhsuts said:*
I am soooooo tempted to get one!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif Help! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was too, and so I did, all thanks to ufokillerz and of course Silver! One of my most prized possessions. If you do manage to get a hold of one somehow, you'll know what I mean.


Some more pictures of the awsome light taken last year next to a Mag2C:
(sorry for the poor lighting in the pics)

















(Sorry about that, pics should work now. Damn imagestation is really messing up lately)


----------



## RazorMaxx (Feb 12, 2004)

Is that one from Ufokillerz? I wanted one so bad but didn't have the funds at the time. Any chance of more?

Great looking light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PoppyGoddess (Feb 19, 2004)

Where can I get one of those conversion lamp? Does anyone know what kind of runtime you can get out of a double-C mag?


----------



## darkzero (Feb 19, 2004)

On 2 Cs you won't get any runtime. Sorry PG, you'll need alot more Cs to power this one. These are running on 4x123s but you could also power it on 8AA alkalines or whatever will give you 12V.

Getting one is the hard part or should I say expensive.


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 19, 2004)

you can get a lamp from walamps.com search in portable lighting for SOLARC HIDs


----------



## NightShift (Feb 19, 2004)

i wanted one too, how much were these going for?


----------



## 6pOriginal (Feb 19, 2004)

I am totally new at HID,I searched the old posts about the Mag convertion and noticed that the WA B10N002 (B10N001) were used, now what puzzled me is.....is this the same thing? http://www.walamp.com/lpd/webstore/detail.tpl?partnumber=B10N002&cart=107717843247349# it said for QTY 1-50, it's $50 each /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif now that's very afforable /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## RazorMaxx (Feb 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
i wanted one too, how much were these going for? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

IIRC they were under $250.00. Could be wrong though. I think it was less in kit form too.

I do wish they would become available again. I'm now leaning very hard toward the X995. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## darkzero (Feb 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*6pOriginal said:*
I am totally new at HID,I searched the old posts about the Mag convertion and noticed that the WA B10N002 (B10N001) were used, now what puzzled me is.....is this the same thing? http://www.walamp.com/lpd/webstore/detail.tpl?partnumber=B10N002&cart=107717843247349# it said for QTY 1-50, it's $50 each /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif now that's very afforable /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Last I remember the only way to get these were to buy a developer's kit which is a quantity of five lamps/ballasts. Which equaled out to something like $100-$120 for each lamp/ballast, I forget.

Yes the B10N001 appears to be correct, listed for $50, but WA does require a $100 minimum order. Which isn't important since the ballast won't do you any good without the lamp, which is sold seperately. The ideal lamp that we need and that is used in these Mag conversions is the SEL lamp, Single Ended Lamp without reflector. The part number for this metal halide lamp only without the ballast is M10N001, which costs $120. Now you don't have to worry about the $100 minimum. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif That's funny, normally the ballasts cost more than the lamps, at least they do in the automotive and commercial industries.

$170 still isn't too bad considering what HID systems normally cost. There was a B10N004 w/lamp selling in the B/S/T forums a little while ago for $85 barely used that I passed on after being first in line for it. I knew I'd regret it and now I am. The seller came to his senses and decided to keep it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## flash.... (Feb 19, 2004)

I made one of those from the group buy... 
It is, as was said above... "one of my most prized lights"
I would be interested in getting another ballast\lamp combo if another group buy is going to happen. the M10N001, which costs $120 in singles seems pricy as the developer's kit\sampler 5 pack worked out to around $110 or so per lamp\balast combo. All you needed was a mag host and a way to figure out power.
I went with 2300ah AA Nimh's in a 4D. 

Anyone care to take this up? "more is better" heh..


----------



## 6pOriginal (Feb 19, 2004)

I am a little confused, so you will need both the ballast and the lamp? In terms of Luxeons, the lamp will be like the luxeon itself and the ballast will be like the driver board...is it something like that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## tecman (Feb 19, 2004)

Also interesting is the WA B10N004 ballast. It is designed to operate with 8 NiCd/NiMH cells, rather than with 10 cells. This lets you put 2 x 4 packs in a 2D Mag. A bit less life per charge, but a smaller package.

paul


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 19, 2004)

hmm weird, seems that they raised prices on single lamps, they used to be $70 each

the developers kits are $600 for 5 lamp/ballasts, it used to be $500.

you do require both a ballast/lamp, the lamp is like the luxeon and the ballast is like the driver


----------



## tecman (Feb 19, 2004)

Question for you guys...

With a 10 watt WA mod, can you use the origonal reflector ?

My concern is that the plastic reflector may not last. Although if the surface is okay it should reflect most of the IR and heat.

Also should the front lens be replaced with glass for the same thermal concerns ?

Your thoughts please....

paul


----------



## 6pOriginal (Feb 19, 2004)

From what I read from the other earlier threads, the stock plastic reflector seems to handle it ok. For the lens, that's probably the first thing you want to replace as soon as you get a maglite, the stock one is in pretty bad quality.
http://www.flashlightlens.com/


----------



## Sway (Feb 19, 2004)

Which ballast works the best with 8AA's, I would like to be able to use what ever is at hand alkalines or NiMH. 

Later
Sway


----------



## tecman (Feb 19, 2004)

The WA B10N004 ballast is designed for 8 NiCd/NiMH cells, with a voltage range of 10.2 to 11 volts. You could also use 7 alkaline cells at 10.5 volts which would give the same voltage range.

ps


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 19, 2004)

the B10N004 will work with 8 nimh or 8 alkalines because of the voltage drops in alkaline batteries


----------



## darkzero (Feb 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*tecman said:*
Question for you guys...

With a 10 watt WA mod, can you use the origonal reflector ?

My concern is that the plastic reflector may not last. Although if the surface is okay it should reflect most of the IR and heat.

Also should the front lens be replaced with glass for the same thermal concerns ?

Your thoughts please....

paul 

[/ QUOTE ]

The stock reflector & lens will work fine, at least they did for me. I've had mine on for long peroids of time and it doesn't seem like it will get hot enough to melt the stock reflector or lens. 

The pic of my Silver Legacy Mini-HID Mag posted earlier in this thread is using the stock reflector, I just sputtered it is all. The main reason we're using UCL glass is for the increase of light over the stock lens. A must have recommendation but not a necessity. I had a PMR in mine but I gave it to my brother to use in his B10N004 Mini-HID Mag. I actually prefer the sputtered Mag reflector over a PMR in this one cause you get more throw. These all came from ufokillerz/Silver Legacy with the stock Mag reflector.


----------



## JSWrightOC (Feb 20, 2004)

I am building a regulated Solarc 10W HID mag mod, which will take 12xAA NiMH and run regulated for 2.3 hours. I have done some testing with the plastic reflector in place, and in the 10 minutes or so of total runtime while using the reflector it has started to melt around the bottom where the lamp is. The front lens also gets too hot to comfortably touch, so unless my mag reflector is different, I can't say that it's suitable for use with the WA 10W Solarc. I *just* missed out on the GB for the PMRs, so I'm trying to source one...


----------



## darkzero (Feb 20, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I don't know what to say??

As you can see in the picture of mine earlier in this thread, there's nothing wrong with my reflector and I've put mine to good use. I know using it at night keeps it cooler but isn't that when flashlights are used the majority of the time anyways?

Well luckily I do have a PMR coming my way again just it case it does happen to melt.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Lucien (Feb 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*JSWrightOC said:*
I am building a regulated Solarc 10W HID mag mod, which will take 12xAA NiMH and run regulated for 2.3 hours.....

[/ QUOTE ]

How would you do the regulating? I've been wanting to do the same with the lamp and ballast I've got using a step down switcher circuit, but at the moment it has a "small" bug. When turned on it the output starts at 10.2 V, but very slowly drops. Haven't figured out why yet... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## Luke (Feb 21, 2004)

Excuse a basic question..... This looks like a very nice torch. But how delicate are the bulbs for every day use???


Cheers 


Luke


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 21, 2004)

The circuit is a uP stepdown circuit i believe, efficiency is in the high 90's


----------



## GregH (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been looking into the Developer's Kit, and the standard developer's kit (LK10-013-00" comes with a mix of bulbs and ballasts. You can customize the kit, however, so that you get 5 each of the same bulb and ballast- I'm thinkint of the LK10-07-00 which has 5 M10N001 SEL bulbs and 5 B10N001 ballasts (12V), or LK10-12-00 which has 5 M10N001 SEL bulbs and 5 B10N004 ballasts (10.2V). It comes out to around $120 for the bulb & ballast, so if there are four more takers I'll see if I can get this ordered.

Greg H.


----------



## avusblue (Feb 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*GregH said:*
I've been looking into the Developer's Kit, . . . It comes out to around $120 for the bulb & ballast, so if there are four more takers I'll see if I can get this ordered.

Greg H. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Personally, I can barely wire up a table lamp. But I would be very interested in buying a complete modded light if someone else builds it. Modders??

Dave


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 23, 2004)

I've ordered many developers kits before, its a good deal, at some point they listed the lamps for $70 and the ballasts for $50, but i guess that changed. Theres only 2 wires to wireup.

I'm doing another run of the maglite hid conversions in the near future.


----------



## Sway (Feb 23, 2004)

ufokillerz,

I'm in for one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif just say the word.

Later
Sway


----------



## kongfuchicken (Feb 23, 2004)

if I can get the funds, I'm in for one too.


----------



## flash.... (Feb 24, 2004)

As I mentioned above... If someone gets a five pack... Im good for one Ballast\bulb combo.
It is a very nice mod and is very easy...
Hardest things to do are find 12v with decent current to fit in a MAG... (no biggie - I use AA Nimh's.)
You will also need a Brake cylender hone to bore out the barrel of a mag just a bit to fit the ballast. (get those at your local auto parts store for about 8 bucks... just use the ole rechargeable drill.)
So you can build this mod for around $ Batts=$20 for 10 2300mah Nimh + $25 for MAG host + $120 for ballast\bulb. 
Total is around $170.00 for a 10 watt HID X995 clone and is a no brainer to me.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Eric...


----------



## mvnsnd (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm new to the board, but this mod sounds and looks great, so put me down for a ballast/bulb combo also.

--
Jeff


----------



## GregH (Feb 24, 2004)

Flash...thanks for your message! So, when you made your HID mod using the 6-D Cell Mag host, did you use only the 10 AA NiMH, or did you use a different power config? If you used the AAs, what did you use to fill the cylinder and the 2 empty AA slots in the 4 X AA D-cell adapter?


----------



## soloco (Feb 24, 2004)

Why is the voltage for the M10N001-1 67V? Do I not have to worry about that because the batteries are actually driving the ballast? Is that how this works?


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 24, 2004)

you dont have to worry, all Solarc 10W lamps will work with any 10W Solarc Ballast


----------



## MenaceSQL (Feb 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ufokillerz said:*
I've ordered many developers kits before, its a good deal, at some point they listed the lamps for $70 and the ballasts for $50, but i guess that changed. Theres only 2 wires to wireup.

I'm doing another run of the maglite hid conversions in the near future. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yippee!!! TK units would be nice too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## soloco (Feb 24, 2004)

How are the MR11 and MR16 lamps? Is there any benefit to using the Mag reflector?


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 24, 2004)

a "mag sized" reflector offers a better beam with longer throw, the MR11 reflector i believe, i tried the 13degree one, the beam is ok but has artifacts and i like the mag beam better.


----------



## tecman (Feb 24, 2004)

I am a few days late. Last week I ordered a WA bulb and ballast (yea for $170). It looks like the Underwater Kinetics Light Cannon uses the WA 10 w bulb as well. Searching on the web, I have found that bulb (as a spare) for as low as $ 65. I will buy one sooner or later to see if it is a WA. If so, the ballast at $50 and the bulb at $65 is a good price for the combo.

I'm doing a Mag 2D conversion. Advise that I learned the hard way. To disassemble the Mag lamp assembly, I fought to get the circlip out (from the top)and then had difficulty removing the plastic assembly. Hint: there is an allen wrench set screw that you reach through the hole in the power switch (it's a ground contact as well). Loosen it and the assembly slides right out through the battery side. Much easier. Luckily I didn't damage anything in my somewhat forceful removal.

I plan to machine a collar to hold/heatsink the ballast, and of course cutting down the Mag switch/socket assembly. I an using an 8 AA pack to slide in the battery space, with an appropiate spacet that will contain the charging circuitry.

paul


----------



## flash.... (Feb 24, 2004)

GregH..
I used a 4D Mag host and stacked in the AA's in 3's... the last spot down by the tail cap only holds one AA for the total of ten.. If you really wanted, you could stuff them in a 3D Mag in two groups of three and one group of 4.
Groups of 4 are very tight... be warned. groups of threes are easier.

I would Really prefer to use the B10N004 ballasts (10.2V) this time around so I would only need 8 Nimh 1.2v cells total in a 2 or 3D MAG stacked in groups of 4 or threes respectively for the 3D Mag. Using CR123's for this light are a bit too expensive for me. 
When using adaptors you need to either jumper the empty cells or use dummy cells. Only thing to remember here is HID balasts do not like high impedence or bad\poor high resistance connections. It is critical that the ballast have really good conductive connections to the cells or it may fail to start or run stable.


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Feb 25, 2004)

ufokillerz, if you buy Dev kits to get your bulb/ballast sets for the lights you make, I'll have interest in a few. One modded body from you, and 1 or 2 ballast/bulb's. I've got a few donor bodies laying around. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

One of these days I need to get around to visiting WA. Apparently one of my x-neighbors is a dept supervisor.

[/edit] After having looked around, I might just get These and see if they can be taken apart for fitting in a mag. (Or dual-mounted to a headstrap assembly.)


----------



## tecman (Feb 25, 2004)

The problem with units like those you linked to is that most use the WA lamp with the integral reflector. While a nice lamp, it is a 6 degree beam, and not the narrow beam that most want. You would end up buying a new lamp w/o reflector and pay a big chunk of cash for the new bulb. Not worth the cost in the end.

paul


----------



## illumiGeek (Feb 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*tecman said:*
I am a few days late. Last week I ordered a WA bulb and ballast (yea for $170). It looks like the Underwater Kinetics Light Cannon uses the WA 10 w bulb as well. Searching on the web, I have found that bulb (as a spare) for as low as $ 65. I will buy one sooner or later to see if it is a WA. If so, the ballast at $50 and the bulb at $65 is a good price for the combo.

paul 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, UK LC100 uses the Solarc lamp (& 10V ballast).

Best price for the LC100 lamp is from Texas Tactical Supply. EDIT: Hmmm... guess they don't have them any more?


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Feb 25, 2004)

Good point. (Doh!)
Might be worth it anyway, just so I can get this project off the ground. As it is, I'll likely wind up wishing I had a spare reflector rather than a spare bulb. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif Might make of an interesting conversation if anyone wonders. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## 240zman (Feb 25, 2004)

Darkzero,
How did you go about purchasing your mini HID? I am very interested in purchasing one myself. Thanks.


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi i am getting a 8AA/4x123 minihid body from our super machinist silver to test out. If all works well i will be doing TK's in both flavors.

240zman, i'm the guy that is/was building the mini HID's, will be doing more in the near future. These are very costly, so i can only do them up in batches of about 10.


----------



## 240zman (Feb 25, 2004)

ufokillerz,
Thanks for the info, price is not really a factor I really have to own one these amazing pieces. Please keep me in mind when you start on a new batch (hopefully very soon).
p.s. 
pm me if there is a need for a deposit of any kind. Once again thanks!


----------



## soloco (Feb 25, 2004)

What's a TK?


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 25, 2004)

TK= Turn key, It basically means that its ready to run out of the box, as opposed to a kit where you have to assemble things.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*240zman said:*
Darkzero,
How did you go about purchasing your mini HID? I am very interested in purchasing one myself. Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes ufokillerz is the man along with Silver. I love mine so much I think I'm definitely in for another.


----------



## maddog (Feb 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ufokillerz said:*
Hi i am getting a 8AA/4x123 minihid body from our super machinist silver to test out. If all works well i will be doing TK's in both flavors.

[/ QUOTE ]

can you tell me about the performance differences between the 2 different setups? 8AA's vs 4 123's or are they about the same?

thanks,
brandt


----------



## ufokillerz (Feb 26, 2004)

the body isnt in my hands yet so i cannot give any comparison yet


----------



## maddog (Feb 26, 2004)

cool......let us know how it goes.....

thanks,
brandt

PS.....man i feel like a little kid around Xmas time!


----------



## flash.... (Feb 26, 2004)

w00t! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
More is better!!! I should (in the works) be getting a dev kit as well with the B10N004 ballasts (10.2V).
I plan to make five 8AA with Nimh's in 2D or 3D size MAGs (depends on battery holders) and sell 3 of them here on CPF. (other two already have future homes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )
They will all be the stock bodies with the exception of internal battery pack, UCL Lens and WA Ballast and bulb. 
I will work out pricing later as I figure all this out.. 

More to come soon....


----------



## maddog (Feb 26, 2004)

Flash.......you have PM


----------



## SilverLegacy (Feb 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ufokillerz said:*
the body isnt in my hands yet so i cannot give any comparison yet 

[/ QUOTE ]

The body is in my hands. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I'll send these with "Ichishiki" next week. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MenaceSQL (Feb 27, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## The Yeti (Feb 27, 2004)

Now that is a scary though, a surefire sized light running off of 4x CR123A and a 10 watt HID. Out of my price range, but very cool.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2004)

Hell YA! i can't wait!


----------



## JSWrightOC (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm working on building a somewhat longer but regulated version of this, which will also have a battery status indicator and 2+ hours runtime. I'm hoping I can still get a PMR from Otokoyoma and a custom mini-HID body from SilverLegacy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## maddog (Apr 4, 2004)

any progress on this project?


----------



## maddog (Apr 27, 2004)

don't hate me....but.....i just have to have one of these lights!!! any word on these beauties?????


----------



## Psychomodo (Apr 28, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Apr 28, 2004)

popcorn me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## flash.... (Apr 29, 2004)

I am only awaiting Elektrolumins fine new V-2, 3 to D batt adaptors. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Other than That, I have everything needed to make about 5 of these for sale in a 3 D Silver MAG frame using the stock reflector and a UCL Lens.
"Water white" glass with MgF2 anti-reflective coating on both sides.
I already promised out a couple a while back.. I will have to re-check with those guys to see if they still want one. What ever shakes out... 3 or all 5, will just end up on B\S\T when they are complete... I will post full pics, prices and details before the sale. seems to be the only fair way..
It will be first come first serve kinda thing and the sale post will arrive at random within a window that I will mention before hand in the description post.


----------



## Crosman451 (Apr 29, 2004)

Flash, can you give some kind of estimate of what the price might be on these 3 or 5 units?


----------



## maddog (Apr 29, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE INFO............=o)


----------



## NightShift (May 5, 2004)

how much?


----------



## flash.... (May 5, 2004)

Most likely in the $225 - $250 range.


----------



## NightShift (May 6, 2004)

I'd def be interested in one! Can someone just explain the brightness in their own words?


----------



## Crosman451 (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for the price estimate Flash. I'm in, can PayPal or whatever, just let me know when! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## flash.... (May 6, 2004)

Will do.
As far as brightness goes it is brighter than any LED mod I own. Even the 3x5watt 6D cell MAG. but I will let others comment on the brightness as I do not want to appear biased. I do have an old thread that shows beam shots of my first custom 10w HID MAG that is essentially identical to what I'm building as far as brightness goes. ... I compared it to my tri-Fraen Lens 3x3 & 3x5 watters. It's the silver 4D Mag in this thread.

Doh..! 
Fixed the link!


----------



## NightShift (May 6, 2004)

alright so yeh, are you just making the limited amount or can you def. make me one? i'll def buy one and i figure if im not happy i can always sell it


----------



## flash.... (May 6, 2004)

To be fair I do not want to take any more reservations just yet.
I hope everyone can understand...

As I had mentioned above:
[ QUOTE ]
I already promised out a couple a while back.. I will have to re-check with those guys to see if they still want one. What ever shakes out... 3 or all 5, will just end up on B\S\T when they are complete... I will post full pics, prices and details before the sale. seems to be the only fair way..
It will be first come first serve kinda thing and the sale post will arrive at random within a window that I will mention before hand in the description post.


[/ QUOTE ] 
I need to stick with this to be fair going forward as I know there is more demand than there are lights... I only want to honor the promises I already made some time ago before I decided to do a small run... (these are expensive to build in quantity) 
I believe ufokillers is also planning a run of these soon so hopefully these will be more offerings in addition to mine.

They are truly nice lights and I will want to offer a way to make an equal chance for anyone who sees the final offer to grab one.(or at least a fighting chance to do so.) 

They will all be Silver except mine which will be Mag Camo. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I should begin building these in the next two weeks or so... 
After they are built, I am only awaiting the batt holders.


----------



## 6pOriginal (May 6, 2004)

Paypal ready for one too, been waiting for a looooooong time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## illumiGeek (May 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*maddog said:*
can you tell me about the performance differences between the 2 different setups? 8AA's vs 4 123's or are they about the same?

thanks,
brandt 

[/ QUOTE ]

Performance should be similar. Depends on ballast.

8xNiMh would do best with the 10.2v ballast. 4x123 would be safer with the 12v ballast and give similar initial brightness. Run time would be much shorter with 123 cells, and brightness would fall off faster.

4x123 on the 10.2v ballast would be brighter, but would shorten lamp life due to over drive (a 10% overdrive can shorten lamp life by as much as 50%). Running a 10W Solarc any higher than 11W can damage the lamp. Not sure what the actual overdrive would be with 4x123 on the 10.2v ballast.

Note: I actually run my UK Light Cannon on 8xNiMh AA cells (because I don't have any C size) and I have been very happy with the performance. Run time is over 2 hours, and brightness and color temp is very stable. Start up time seems a bit faster than with C size alkalines, and it's a lot lighter (almost neutral under water).

Aloha, iG


----------



## Arcoholic (May 7, 2004)

The 10.2V Ballast works really well with 4*123 since the voltage drops very fast under the 0.98 amp load. It usually drops below 9.9 v right away.


----------



## illumiGeek (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info Arcoholic.

9.9v, eh? In that case it should actually _extend_ lamp life, but brightness will be slightly less than 8xAA NiMh (very slightly).


----------



## flash.... (May 7, 2004)

You guys also confirm what I have seen as well.
The LenMar NoMem Pro's rated at 2300mAh really do hold the 10.2v ballast up for a long time... I have not done a full runtime but darn near the 2 hour mark in actual use. 
...And yes I have to change the C Alks much more frequently in the UK LC100 than charge my AA's for the same runtime. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
The MAG 3D makes a very nice host.

The stock reflectors in Mags do quite well with this mod but "may" (Mine never did) melt in long runtime situations in warm climates. This has been mentioned in other threads for these lights... But as I mention, I have never seen it happen but I do think it's a possibility. Therefore I do reccomend everyone who buys one of these lights contact Otokoyama and order one of his Excellent custom Mag alum orange peel reflectors. You will be more satisfied with the clean hotspot (the stock Mag's is pretty darn good as well) and never have any worries of getting anything too hot. 

Just thought I'd mention it.

also I just realized the link I posted above was broke... Fixed it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Arcoholic (May 7, 2004)

The 123`s wmight hold up better than any AA Alk or recharge because of the more favourable impedance of the 123`s. If you compare actual mah.
David


----------



## ufokillerz (May 7, 2004)

the nimhs will hold up better because they were meant for high drain situations.


----------



## illumiGeek (May 7, 2004)

Flash,

I've gone well over 2 hours on my Light Cannon running 2300 AA cells. I originally kluged a PVC and Duct Tape battery adapter because I didn't have any NiMh C cells. It was supposed to be a temporary measure until I got some C size, but I have been getting such good performance that I'm not sure I'm even going to bother with C cells (the lighter weight is nice too).

Been thinking about these HID Mag mods ever since I first saw them. May have to get into the next group buy. The Mini, tail-clicky Siver Legacy version is way-cool, but I think I'd actually prefere a stock body "sleeper" version. Especially in light of how well the HID performs on 8xAA NiMh.

Aloha, iG


----------



## CalgaryGuy (May 10, 2004)

illumiGeek, what are those white tube around the AA batteries and where do you get them?


----------



## LEDagent (May 10, 2004)

Haha..i asked that same question...

PVC pipe and duct tape.

Isn't there thicker PVC pipe or tubular material? I guess you can go the more expensive route and get battery adapters to convert AA to C-size batteries. They can be had as low as 99 cents on ebay. But that PVC and duct tape sounds just too fun and easy to not try. 

I've found a few C-size flashlights that would be better off using AA batteries. This is great!


----------



## illumiGeek (May 10, 2004)

It is 1/2" Schedule 40 PVC. I wrap it in Duct Tape until it's the same diameter as a C cell. I've made them in different lengths as needed (2 cell, 3 cell, etc).

I've seen those AA to C adapters for around a buck. For the LC that would be 8 bucks for 8 adapters. I paid about $1.50 for the PVC, and about $3 for the Duct Tape. Got enough to make a whole bunch of adapters (30+).


----------



## ufokillerz (Jul 17, 2004)

hmm forgot how long i was out of the loop, 

FYI, i will be posting a interest check on ballast/lamp kits, ballast/lamp/body kits, as well as TK's soon. I want to see how many people are interested, so i can get it started. The price would be a bit more then the last 2 runs due to increased costs.


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Jul 17, 2004)

Feeler posted here or another thread? I'm interested!

Chris


----------



## ufokillerz (Jul 17, 2004)

another thread soon..


----------



## cue003 (Jul 17, 2004)

I may very well be interested in a light due to its small size. Any chance to make it waterproof to about 100-150 feet or so? That would be killer if it could be done as well.

I will be on the lookout for the interest thread.

Curtis.


----------



## ufokillerz (Jul 20, 2004)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=628317


----------



## Fat (Jul 20, 2004)

I just modified a 8x aa battery holder(meant for rc planes remote) into a d-sized batt diameter after lots of cutting and shedding of the plastic.Soldered some wires and metal plates for contacts and popped it in a 2D sized maglite with a 6D krypton bulb.The light is brighter than even my 6 C magnite on 5C xenon bulb and nihms,its good enough to spot the ground at 20 storeys high.Have yet to test it out with xenon 6D bulbs and ucl lens.
Its a 'lazyman's' kind of mag mod as it just requires modifying a holder and simple changing of bulbs with minimum cost involved.Best of all its buffet style usage with fast rechargebles nihms.


----------



## nobbe (Jul 21, 2004)

You can count me in - would be interested in a body kit, too !

-Norbert


----------

